# Got the new wheels...Woo Hoo!



## GTOMax (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharp lookin GTO! :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice! Are those CCWs?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice set you got there.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice wheels you have there. What color was the car originally ?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

love the rims and the paint! what kind of rims ??


----------



## GTOMax (Dec 1, 2006)

Car was originally CGM. wheels are CCW 505a. 19x10 and 19x8.5. 245/35 front, 275/30 rear. stock suspension and no fender rub.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTOMax said:


> Car was originally CGM. wheels are CCW 505a. 19x10 and 19x8.5. 245/35 front, 275/30 rear. stock suspension and no fender rub.


Nice! The rear wheels must have at least a +52mm offset to prevent rubbing.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Sharp! Very Sharp.


----------

